# Weird Electrical Problems



## Breezy1209 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey everyone. I joined this site to find out if anyone was having any weird issues that I have been having with my 2012 LT Chevy Cruze. Let me tell you what happened. 

Back when I got the car in August 2011, everything was fine. Brand new car(13 miles on it). about 3000 in, I started having glitches in my display where my stereo, XM and whatnot is at. it would just go black, all the lights down the middle wouldn't work. i would take it in to the dealership(never made appts, just walk-in) and nothing could be done because the problem could not be recreated. About 9000 miles in, I was getting annoyed so I took it in again, had the appt and it's in the record. I can't say for certain what they did(if anything at all) because again, the problem could not be recreated so they couldn't even know what was wrong, but the problem stopped for awhile. It started again at about 50,000 miles, which is past the bumper to bumper warranty. Now at this point, I just dealt with it. It didn't happen very often. I could fix it by just putting the car in park, turning it off, opening the door and then closing it and starting the car again. 

Then a month ago, June, at 58,000 miles, the dashboard decided to join in, just flashing on and off. I took it and showed them, but the service department wasn't open. I just decided to deal with it knowing there was not much I could do. And then this last Saturday, my dashboard started glitching along the the display and this time on my dash, I got "Service StabiliTrak, Service Emergency break, Service Traction Control." 

I am freaking out at this point. I called the dealership, they said I had to wait until the weekday to do anything because they were closed. And then when I decided to park my car, turn it off and open the door to make everything go to normal, the whole car shut down. THE WHOLE THING. I had no lights, no emergency lights to turn on, windows wouldn't roll down, I couldn't even get my key out of the ignition. Completely stuck. Now in 100 degree weather we have been having here, getting locked in a car is SCARY. After 15 minutes, my car turned on. I called the dealership, and they said I should be good to drive. So I waited til Monday and made an appointment with them. I was driving my car at this point. Just on Monday, my car shut down on me four times, but always started again. I tried a number of things to see if it would change. I turned the ac off, I left the radio off, I didn't touch the windows or anything. just a random number of factors to see if it would change the outcome - never did. Tuesday evening, it shut down. And didn't turn back on for 20 hours. 

I was worried nothing was going to be done even if I took it in because so many times I tried before my warranty was up but never got anywhere due to the workers not actually seeing what was wrong. 

Now, my dad figured out how to recreate the problem(in case anyone is having these issues and needs to show the dealership) My car is in the shop now, so we don't know what is wrong with it yet but I will let you all know. 

To recreate the problem, while the car is on, turn the ac off and then back on. Or roll the drivers window all the way down and click it down. That will glitch out the display and sometimes the dash. 
To get the car back on after it goes in complete shutdown mode, move your seat forward and backward. It worked every single time my dad did this. 

I believe this problem only got worse overtime because it wasn't taken care of right away. I am hoping that we can backtrack and have the warranty take care of it, because had it been done beforehand, I wouldn't be where I am at now. I don't drive crazy, get my oil checks on time, have never been in an accident with the vehicle. There is no reason this should happen. 


Anyway, I would love to know if anyone has had anything similar to this at all. I know most people don't have 59000 miles on their car in just two years, but I want to be sure this doesn't happen to anyone else. So now you can recreate the problem for the dealer to take care of it and have less headaches in the future. 

Also, any questions you have, ask, please! 

Thanks!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

With weird electrical gremlins the best place to look is common factors... Battery, battery cables, grounds. My guess you had a weak cell in the battery that finally went bad. Could also just be a loose battery cable or ground.


----------



## Breezy1209 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks I personally think there is a shortage somewhere between the "brain" of the car, or the "brain" is getting overclocked. For some reason.. could quite possibly be the heat up here. I just know it's not normal. I'm really frustrated because I bought a new car so I would be able to rely on it and not have issues... and this is where I am at ha.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Sounds like a terminal fretting and corrosion issue at the BCM. Malibu's werr really bad about this. Keep us posted

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

How about somewhere down near the starter of the car. A bad fusible link coming off the starter could also causes problems as well as a bad solenoid within the starter.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cggolfer (Jul 10, 2013)

I am having similar issues and there are other posts on Cruze Talk with tis same issue. My XM display does the same thing and I lose power steering and the engine shuts down sometimes. My car is a certified used with 52k miles and I have owned it less than 30 days. Therefore, I'm pretty sure the battery is in good shape (but you never know). Although in other posts some people replaced the battery cables and have had some success with this problem. Took it in to dealer and they couldn't recreate it. Going back to dealer next week for a tech ride along. Keeping fingers crossed it will do it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I hope the technician is able to figure out what's causing the electrical issues. If there's anything we can do to assist please let us know. Keep us posted. 

Amber N.
GM Customer Care


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm betting a grounding problem or a battery problem. A weak/shorted cell in a battery can cause all sorts of issues when the voltage fluctuates. We have had several Cruze owners in the southern US report only getting 2 years out of their batteries, and all sorts of funny electrical issues were reported before getting a new battery. 

Whatever the cause is, I do hope it's found and fixed soon!


----------



## Jesse M. (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Breezy1209, I am having similar issues with my 2012 Chevy Cruz Eco. Since I have purchased this car, I have been having my dashboard flicker various commands such as "Service StabiliTrak, Service Emergency Break, Service Traction Control". I took it in before the warranty expired but the dealership couldn't recreate it so I have been just dealing with these issues but I worry it will get progressively worse as yours is and something will go horribly wrong on the highway and I may harm myself and others. Just recently, I had a "Service Power Steering" alert and my power steering went out! I almost had an accident as I was unprepared; it's getting worse. Has your dealership found and corrected the problem? I am really worried about my children and my safety so I would appreciate an update on this issue. Thanks.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Jesse M.Hi Breezy1209, I am having similar issues with my 2012 Chevy Cruz Eco.


Hi Jesse,

We're sorry to hear about your recent vehicle issues and understand your concerns. We understand that you're a bit outside of your warranty, but if you're interested, we'd be more than willing to try and work with you and your dealer to get this issue resolved. We can be reached by private message if you'd like any additional assistance. 

Amber N. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Has anybody has their battery and charging system load-tested yet? The major chain parts stores should do so for free. And, the certified used cars have CPO warranties. Can't help anybody if they do not troubleshoot the problem...


----------



## Jesse M. (Aug 19, 2013)

I just got my car back yesterday and thank Chevrolet Customer Care for being so proactive with my issue. Along with the electrical issues I told the dealership about, the dealership found that the fuse box upon inspection had a "burnt plastic smell" and it was replaced. Sheet I got back from dealership says "TAC Case No. 71 1219 8536 GREG. REPLACED FUSE BOX AND CLEARED ALL DTC'S. ROAD TEST FOR 17 MILES. CALLED TAC TO CLOSE CASE."I write this update for anyone having the same concerns.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jesse M.,

I am glad everything has been repaired. If you have any other questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reach out.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## DippedCruze (Aug 25, 2013)

I had exact same problems but at diff times. The dealer Changed all 4 battery cables for stereo glitch.. Gauge glitch,service everything lights and a breakdown on interstate was fixed with a fuse box
2012 Cruze bugs out! - YouTube
2012 cruze is pissin me off - YouTube


----------



## billbo (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm having similar issues actually... Dropped my car off at the dealership yesterday and still waiting to hear back

---

Problems with 2012 Chevy Cruze LT on September 3, 2013 @ 40, 000 KM

I was driving in the city and the radio shut's off by itself. Press power on for radio, and screen goes light then back to off instantly. Must restart engine for stereo to turn on. This has happend a handful of times in the 1.2 years I've owned my car, but suddenly it's happend 7 times today.

Driving car in parking lot, car lurches forward oddly once, then continues on normally. Car lurched forward oddly earlier today too. This has never happend from what I can recall.

While driving on the highway at 90-95 kmph I decided to put the front right window down, when I do this the dashboard lights up with errors and says "Check Stabillitrack" and the stereo shuts off. I did this 3 more times in a row, and the same thing happend. This has never happend before.

The front left side of the car seems to be sitting a bit lower than the right side, tire pressure is the same on all tires


----------



## billbo (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm unable to repeat the problems so I haven't had anything fixed yet. No luck from using the original post yet


----------



## Jeff.s (Sep 14, 2013)

I am having the same issue with my 2012 cruze I bought used a little over a month ago and I've had it about 3 weeks >8( First time it happened I was on an interchange with no emergency lane Complete loss of power but the engine was still running, as I'm coasting power fires back up then down then up and so on, eventually I was able to pull over turn the car off completely then restart it and it made it the rest of the way home just fine. Took it to dealer, at first the said they could not recreate the problem my wife and I refused to take it back until they did and fixed it, We have a 10 y/o boy " Precious cargo" not taking any chances. Couple days later we got a call, they were able to re-create the problem and it was a grounding issue they replaced and all was good.... Nope..... a couple weeks after getting the car back it started again this time it was a little less dramatic it was only the radio that was going out, I notified the dealer they said to keep an eye on it and let them know if it gets worse, well... it got worse, this time I was on the freeway when I lost complete power and to make it more interesting when it powered back up power steering was gone. after about 30 min the car reset again and power steering was restored. Took it back to the dealer as of today 3 weeks, just got a call today stating they cannot re-create the problem, I don't know what to do I am going to mount my GoPro and try to record when it happens I just hope I don't end up recording an accident. Anyway Breezy1209 I will try your trick to recreate hopefully that works. Say a prayer for me!


----------



## Jeff.s (Sep 14, 2013)

I have the same issue, last time it happened I lost power steering. Did it get fixed? our dealer can't find the problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

If anyone experiencing this issue would like assistance from Chevrolet Customer Care please don't hesitate to send us a message. We are here to assist you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jesse M. (Aug 19, 2013)

I am seriously contemplating filing a Lemon Law complaint. After having my fuse box replaced back in August/September, just this past Sunday (10/27/13), my radio has been cutting off and the "SERVICE STABILITRAC" light comes on. I am past my dealership warranty now and am very unhappy with how much my 2012 Cruze Eco has been at the dealership.


----------



## Todd W. (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow. I'm glad I found this thread (I even became a member so I could post)! I've also been having the electrical issues that Breezy (original poster) and Jesse experienced. My Cruze (41K miles, 2012, bought from reputable Chevy dealer 5 weeks ago) from the get-go. In fact, while I was videoing it Saturday to catch the blinking warning lights and things popping on and off, the car totally died -- down to the horn and hazards and you couldn't get the key out. The towtruck driver pulled a "Hail Mary" and tried to jump it, which seemed to reset everything, and I was able to drive it to the dealer.

The dealer has had it for 4 days now, and can't figure anything out (mostly because they can't replicate it). I will send them this thread. Thank you to everyone.

I find it incredibly hard to believe that it's so easy to fully disable (to the point of the key being irremovable and the HAZARD LIGHTS NOT WORKING) a vehicle. It's alarmingly (no pun intended, as the panic button on the remote didn't work either) dangerous. As a back up vehicle, I had to drive my 1995 Jeep Wrangler, which is a manual with a non-working clutch - yet I'm still able to drive in an emergency, unlike the Cruze, who throws a hissy fit for no reason and is completely inoperable.

I would love any help with further assistance with my dealer, if anyone at Chevy is still reading this thread.

Thanks,
Todd W.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Todd, PM Chevy Customer Care with your VIN, contact information and dealership. I know they monitor just about every thread but you can short circuit the wait for them to see your post by sending a PM. Find a post by Chevy Customer Care, click on their user name, and select Send Private Message.

Welcome to CruzeTalk. I just wish you had come here under better circumstances.


----------



## Todd W. (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks, obermd! This has given me a bit of a pause, but I'm hoping it's just a random thing that can be easily fixed once it's diagnosed. Thanks for the advice and welcome!


----------



## Frazzled (Dec 11, 2013)

Has anyone figured this out because we are having similar issues.


----------



## Frazzled (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a 2012 cruze LT. 8000 miles. First the radio would go on and off. Clock would go back to 12:00. Date to 2010. Stabilitrac light would come on and also service theft deterrent system. Then nothing for a week then hesitation in start along with the other. Couple weeks later car won't unlock with fob so I manually unlock it and car won't start. Key won't come out. Then wipers start to jidder up. I move the streering column up and the car starts and nothing has happened for 2 weeks now. Took car to dealership and they put it on scanner and no codes are being thrown.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Frazzled said:


> I have a 2012 cruze LT. 8000 miles. First the radio would go on and off. Clock would go back to 12:00. Date to 2010. Stabilitrac light would come on and also service theft deterrent system. Then nothing for a week then hesitation in start along with the other. Couple weeks later car won't unlock with fob so I manually unlock it and car won't start. Key won't come out. Then wipers start to jidder up. I move the streering column up and the car starts and nothing has happened for 2 weeks now. Took car to dealership and they put it on scanner and no codes are being thrown.


Did the dealership bother to check the primary battery cables? Call the toll free number in the back of your OM and open an incident. PM the Chevy Customer Care folks here for assistance. Do you have another dealership in the area that is competent? Why is it that unless there is a code stored, no one is able/willing to do anything? There is something very wrong with the service model. (climbs down off soapbox)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Frazzled,

Sorry you are experiencing this issue. Please send me a PM with your name, VIN, contact number and dealership info and I will create a Service Request for you and work with your dealership to get this issue resolved. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bc3car (Jan 21, 2014)

My girlfriend's 2012 Cruze had similar problems. We found a TSB from Chevrolet basically saying we painted the contact points on the frame for the grounding points. Oops. Try sanding the the paint off the 4 contact points on the frame from the ground cable of the battery. We did that and it solved all problems.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

What is the TSB number? It would likely help others here.


----------



## bcrone4 (Feb 10, 2014)

I joined this site today because of similar problem. Our 2012 Eco, which we purchased new, has just hit 23K miles. Our problem started 2 weeks ago. The radio goes out randomly and stabilitrac light also comes on. Also, if blinker is on while this happens, the sound will go off (just light blinks). I took ours in to dealer this morning for an appt. It happened the entire 5 miles it took to get there. But, alas, I get a call this afternoon that they can't get it to happen so they can do nothing about it. In reading the other posts, I am also concerned about it getting worse and causing safety issues. Why isn't Chevy putting out a recall if this is happening to so many people? Very easy to find these same complaints on the internet along with videos to corroborate it. Frustrated Cruze owner!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim - stay on the soapbox.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

bcrone4 said:


> I joined this site today because of similar problem.


When you have these sort of intermittent problems, don't just drop the car and leave, insist that you take the service manager or a mac for a drive in it *until they see the fault occur*.

Usually they send an apprentice for a drive around the block, or up the street for sandwiches, and if it doesn't happen, well, it doesn't happen.


----------



## Riahleigh12 (Mar 3, 2014)

My 2012 Chevy Cruze (53000) is having the same exact problem, only it's now been two days and I can not get it to turn back on. My key will not come out of the ignition. AAA came and jumped the car and then the message center told me the engine was running on reduced power. I put the car in drive and no gas was getting to the engine. The engine would not rev, even if I put my foot to the floor. I had to have it towed to a chevy dealer. I still can not get the key out of the ignition. Dealer seems to think it's the battery cables. 

Did anyone find out the issue causing this yet?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Riahleigh12 said:


> My 2012 Chevy Cruze (53000) is having the same exact problem, only it's now been two days and I can not get it to turn back on. My key will not come out of the ignition. AAA came and jumped the car and then the message center told me the engine was running on reduced power. I put the car in drive and no gas was getting to the engine. The engine would not rev, even if I put my foot to the floor. I had to have it towed to a chevy dealer. I still can not get the key out of the ignition. Dealer seems to think it's the battery cables.
> 
> Did anyone find out the issue causing this yet?



WOW!!! Just wow.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Riahleigh12 said:


> My 2012 Chevy Cruze (53000) is having the same exact problem, only it's now been two days and I can not get it to turn back on. My key will not come out of the ignition. AAA came and jumped the car and then the message center told me the engine was running on reduced power. I put the car in drive and no gas was getting to the engine. The engine would not rev, even if I put my foot to the floor. I had to have it towed to a chevy dealer. I still can not get the key out of the ignition. Dealer seems to think it's the battery cables.
> 
> Did anyone find out the issue causing this yet?


Hi Riahleigh12,

I'm sorry to hear that you are having this concern with your vehicle. Please feel free to send us a private message including your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership. We will be glad to work with your dealership regarding your concern. We're looking forward to your reply!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Wally_311 (Sep 7, 2015)

Like many of you, I am also having an electrical issue that is intermittent and hard to recreate. I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze that has already been in the shop at the dealer once before where they could not recreate the problem but claim that they "reset" the computer. The problem stopped for a short period of time but continued again soon afterwards. The radio display will sometimes go black multiple times while I'm driving, especially while I'm stopped. Other times, the entire dashboard display goes black including the turn signal click and it then displays the error "Service Stabilitrak." On some occasions, the power steering in my car will go out completely and my car will act as though it has turned off but only for a few seconds at a time and then will begin to work like normal again. I have owned the car for a year and am now getting to the point where this is not just an inconvenience but it is not safe when my car seems to completely shut off while I am driving or pulling out of a parking spot. Can someone please help?!?!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Wally,

Has your dealership done http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I Have a Better idea for Wally ..But OB won't like IT so well I like not having to :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Can't help but wonder if the problem would go away if that crimp in the battery cable was soldered. On my car, that connection is molded around the copper cable and then shrink wrapped. It's also not made in China.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Wally_311 said:


> Like many of you, I am also having an electrical issue that is intermittent and hard to recreate. I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze that has already been in the shop at the dealer once before where they could not recreate the problem but claim that they "reset" the computer. The problem stopped for a short period of time but continued again soon afterwards. The radio display will sometimes go black multiple times while I'm driving, especially while I'm stopped. Other times, the entire dashboard display goes black including the turn signal click and it then displays the error "Service Stabilitrak." On some occasions, the power steering in my car will go out completely and my car will act as though it has turned off but only for a few seconds at a time and then will begin to work like normal again. I have owned the car for a year and am now getting to the point where this is not just an inconvenience but it is not safe when my car seems to completely shut off while I am driving or pulling out of a parking spot. Can someone please help?!?!


Good Morning Wally, 

Very sorry for the unexpected concerns with your Cruze, and I would be more than happy to look into this further for you. Feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. I look forward to your response! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

I was having the same problem with my 2011 too trying to lock me in, To get out I had to have the windshield wipers at medium low intermittent setting, my high beams on, be in reverse, and have the radio set at 1280am on the dial, otherwise, no deal you were stuck in the car....


----------



## April (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey Jesse! Curious to know if you found out what the problem was? My 2015 Chevy Cruze is having the same exact problem! Please let me know! Thank you!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

April said:


> Hey Jesse! Curious to know if you found out what the problem was? My 2015 Chevy Cruze is having the same exact problem! Please let me know! Thank you!


 @Jesse M. has not posted since October of 2013, so it might be a while,

But in the meantime

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

did you try what @obermd suggested in two different posts, PM Chevy Customer Care with your VIN, contact information and dealership and/or did you ask your dealer about the Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable?


----------



## Darlines (Feb 26, 2017)

SO my 2014 with under 40k miles Cruze has all these same problems. Lights go crazy, messages telling me to service every part of my car, even a screen telling me to "roll down driver side window and roll back up". Then it finally just died. I had it towed to Dave Gill Dealership in Columbus Ohio. This happened Friday and I was told to wait till monday have it looked at. I called for roadside assistance and was told to call a number in Canada? I had so much trouble that I had to use a friends AAA to get the tow.Then I get a call today, more than 30 hours later, asking if I still need assistance... no, My car is at your lot..Now iv been online all night reading that Chevy has KNOW about this problem?? Iv read one forum from 2012 with the same complaints. How Has this not been solved? The worst part is most people say they are told "nothing is wrong" with their car. I can promise you, there is something very wrong with my car. I purchased this vehicle thinking it would be safe and reliable for my 3 daughters.I also own a 1995 chevy truck that wont die! That thing just keeps going. Its the reason I went with a Chevy. I am angry that this seems to have been going on for years, and nothing seems to be getting better. Can anyone that had these similar issues tell me a happy ending? Can this be fixed? Im not leaving if they tell me my car is fine.. Thank you.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Darlines said:


> SO my 2014 with under 40k miles Cruze has all these same problems. Lights go crazy, messages telling me to service every part of my car, even a screen telling me to "roll down driver side window and roll back up". Then it finally just died. I had it towed to Dave Gill Dealership in Columbus Ohio. This happened Friday and I was told to wait till monday have it looked at. I called for roadside assistance and was told to call a number in Canada? I had so much trouble that I had to use a friends AAA to get the tow.Then I get a call today, more than 30 hours later, asking if I still need assistance... no, My car is at your lot..


I called the Emergency Roadside hotline one time and they dispatched a Tow Truck to the wrong State. You are correct as these problems have been going on for years and is somewhat to be expected. Should be an easy fix under warranty! Dave Gill Chevrolet is a very high rated dealership for what its worth


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Darlines said:


> SO my 2014 with under 40k miles Cruze has all these same problems. Lights go crazy, messages telling me to service every part of my car, even a screen telling me to "roll down driver side window and roll back up". Then it finally just died. I had it towed to Dave Gill Dealership in Columbus Ohio. This happened Friday and I was told to wait till monday have it looked at. I called for roadside assistance and was told to call a number in Canada? I had so much trouble that I had to use a friends AAA to get the tow.Then I get a call today, more than 30 hours later, asking if I still need assistance... no, My car is at your lot..Now iv been online all night reading that Chevy has KNOW about this problem?? Iv read one forum from 2012 with the same complaints. How Has this not been solved? The worst part is most people say they are told "nothing is wrong" with their car. I can promise you, there is something very wrong with my car. I purchased this vehicle thinking it would be safe and reliable for my 3 daughters.I also own a 1995 chevy truck that wont die! That thing just keeps going. Its the reason I went with a Chevy. I am angry that this seems to have been going on for years, and nothing seems to be getting better. Can anyone that had these similar issues tell me a happy ending? Can this be fixed? Im not leaving if they tell me my car is fine.. Thank you.


Ask that they replace the negative battery cable under the extended warranty campaign and check other grounds in the car. If yours is like most other Cruzes with strange electrical issues, that should be the root of it.


----------



## Darlines (Feb 26, 2017)

Thank you guys for your input. My other worry is that the engine now shakes and makes a horrible sound. When i popped the hood the coolant was almost completely gone and was actually boiling. I dont think this was just because I didnt add coolant, i think its all from a bigger issue, like a leak maybe? Do you think this could all be related to the electrical issue? Or do I have 2 separate problems? And I just need to complain that I called Dave Gill ALL DAY getting a message saying they were transferring me, then i would sit on hold for several minutes (never talking to a real person) before it would just hang up on me. Found out later that they are just closed on Sundays? For one, how the Heck is a car lot able to close on Sunday? Thats crazy to me to not even have someone answer the phone. And 2, they could at least put up a message stating they are closed today so I didnt spend all day flipping out that my car was with a bunch of slackers that cant even answer a phone.... just sayin'. This has just been a nightmare. I was not with the tow truck driver when he took my car of course, so I at least want them to confirm that they even have my vehicle.. I guess we will see what happens tomorrow, but again I think its crazy that they cant have a weekend crew when we are talking about the cars that get people to and from work. I dont get weekends off, iv been late and had to bum rides for 2 days.. hire a flipping weekend tech...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Darlines said:


> Thank you guys for your input. My other worry is that the engine now shakes and makes a horrible sound. When i popped the hood the coolant was almost completely gone and was actually boiling. I dont think this was just because I didnt add coolant, i think its all from a bigger issue, like a leak maybe? Do you think this could all be related to the electrical issue? Or do I have 2 separate problems? And I just need to complain that I called Dave Gill ALL DAY getting a message saying they were transferring me, then i would sit on hold for several minutes (never talking to a real person) before it would just hang up on me. Found out later that they are just closed on Sundays? For one, how the Heck is a car lot able to close on Sunday? Thats crazy to me to not even have someone answer the phone. And 2, they could at least put up a message stating they are closed today so I didnt spend all day flipping out that my car was with a bunch of slackers that cant even answer a phone.... just sayin'. This has just been a nightmare. I was not with the tow truck driver when he took my car of course, so I at least want them to confirm that they even have my vehicle.. I guess we will see what happens tomorrow, but again I think its crazy that they cant have a weekend crew when we are talking about the cars that get people to and from work. I dont get weekends off, iv been late and had to bum rides for 2 days.. hire a flipping weekend tech...


Separate issue. The water pump is so common that it is also covered under a 10 yr/150k warranty, but there are at least 2 other things that leak that are covered under 5/100k powertrain.


----------



## Darlines (Feb 26, 2017)

Just talked to the service guy. He said I have an engine failure. My engine is not pushing oil through my car. He also said I have to bring him all the oil changes records from the previous owner before they will think about fixing it... Iv owned this car for maybe 6 months, and it has under 35k miles on it. They are attempting to take away my warranty due to the fact that I bought my car from a lot other than Chevy ( I tried to buy from Chevy, but they would not give me a loan.) Im floored right now. I honestly thought I could trust a company like this to honor such a warranty. We are talking about 2 year old car again, with under 35k miles, with a major engine failure? I cant believe they could even try to say this is not their fault? I have a CarFax report, my car used to be Leased, so it was well cared for. Oil changes every 3k miles, no accidents, just a good clean report. Im going to fax it to them.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Did you purchase a Certified Pre-Owned?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

April said:


> Hey Jesse! Curious to know if you found out what the problem was? My 2015 Chevy Cruze is having the same exact problem! Please let me know! Thank you!


Hey April,

I'd be glad to check for any open recalls associated with your vehicle that relate to your concerns. If this is of interest to you, please send a private message with your VIN and current mileage. Feel free to include any questions you may have. Our team is always glad to help. 

Best, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## shn234 (May 10, 2017)

I was wondering if you have had the opportunity to get an answer to this problem? I am having this same EXACT problem.


----------



## MsCody (Aug 25, 2019)

Jesse M. said:


> Hi Breezy1209, I am having similar issues with my 2012 Chevy Cruz Eco. Since I have purchased this car, I have been having my dashboard flicker various commands such as "Service StabiliTrak, Service Emergency Break, Service Traction Control". I took it in before the warranty expired but the dealership couldn't recreate it so I have been just dealing with these issues but I worry it will get progressively worse as yours is and something will go horribly wrong on the highway and I may harm myself and others. Just recently, I had a "Service Power Steering" alert and my power steering went out! I almost had an accident as I was unprepared; it's getting worse. Has your dealership found and corrected the problem? I am really worried about my children and my safety so I would appreciate an update on this issue. Thanks.


Mine is doing the same exact thing! Husband almost was in the same situation because of losing his power steering while in motion.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MsCody said:


> Mine is doing the same exact thing! Husband almost was in the same situation because of losing his power steering while in motion.


It could be the battery ground cable. They where known to be faulty. I think there's an extended warranty of those.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable


----------



## Jake21 (Oct 5, 2019)

A few months ago my 2011 Chevy Cruze Lt started acting up, remote start went out, service powersteering, the engine bogs up and down and even dies on me randomly, service stabilitrack, my exterior lights go crazy flashing on and off, check engine light is on, cant get it out of park, unable to pull my key out, sometimes the theft system kicks on and off, windshield wipers act on their own with no control over anything. I just purchased a new fuse box with all new relays and fuses and installed it but it didnt do a thing. Someone please help, any advice would be helpful. I havent been able to drive it for months and have taken it in twice to run diagnostics and they werent able to help at all.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jake21 said:


> A few months ago my 2011 Chevy Cruze Lt started acting up, remote start went out, service powersteering, the engine bogs up and down and even dies on me randomly, service stabilitrack, my exterior lights go crazy flashing on and off, check engine light is on, cant get it out of park, unable to pull my key out, sometimes the theft system kicks on and off, windshield wipers act on their own with no control over anything. I just purchased a new fuse box with all new relays and fuses and installed it but it didnt do a thing. Someone please help, any advice would be helpful. I havent been able to drive it for months and have taken it in twice to run diagnostics and they werent able to help at all.


How old is the battery? If it's more than two years, it should be on the list of suspects.


----------



## Jake21 (Oct 5, 2019)

ChevyGuy said:


> How old is the battery? If it's more than two years, it should be on the list of suspects.


I just bought a new battery and fuse box and installed them both and nothing changed. My next plan is to replace the negative battery cable since the ground just fell off the other day. If this doesnt work I dont know what it would be thats causing all of these issues.


----------



## Jake21 (Oct 5, 2019)

Jake21 said:


> I just bought a new battery and fuse box and installed them both and nothing changed. My next plan is to replace the negative battery cable since the ground just fell off the other day. If this doesnt work I dont know what it would be thats causing all of these issues.


Update, My old man came down to take a look at it since nothing I've replaced worked. He reset some of the codes allowing me to remove my key and release it from park with no issues. I still cant drive it because the engine still almost dies, none of my blinkers, lights or windshield wipers work still. Replaced the battery in the fob but i still cant lock and unlock the vehicle remotely. Also my remote start still wont function. Any advice?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jake21 said:


> none of my blinkers, lights or windshield wipers work still.


I think it's time to find a mechanic who can troubleshoot it. That's not common problems. The only thing close is mice eating the wiring.


----------



## Jake21 (Oct 5, 2019)

ChevyGuy said:


> I think it's time to find a mechanic who can troubleshoot it. That's not common problems. The only thing close is mice eating the wiring.


Thats the only thing i can think of too. I just dont have the money to tow it to a shop and pay for all that. I have no idea how much it'll cost to get it fixed. But thank you for all your advice and help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Gareth Baus (May 12, 2020)

Breezy1209 said:


> Hey everyone. I joined this site to find out if anyone was having any weird issues that I have been having with my 2012 LT Chevy Cruze. Let me tell you what happened.
> 
> Back when I got the car in August 2011, everything was fine. Brand new car(13 miles on it). about 3000 in, I started having glitches in my display where my stereo, XM and whatnot is at. it would just go black, all the lights down the middle wouldn't work. i would take it in to the dealership(never made appts, just walk-in) and nothing could be done because the problem could not be recreated. About 9000 miles in, I was getting annoyed so I took it in again, had the appt and it's in the record. I can't say for certain what they did(if anything at all) because again, the problem could not be recreated so they couldn't even know what was wrong, but the problem stopped for awhile. It started again at about 50,000 miles, which is past the bumper to bumper warranty. Now at this point, I just dealt with it. It didn't happen very often. I could fix it by just putting the car in park, turning it off, opening the door and then closing it and starting the car again.
> 
> ...


I have had the same problems, I have found that jump starting helps with the full shutdown, my battery alternator and starter motor were all checked and no issues were found, I have had a mechanic take a look at it and no obvious issues were found either I just have to accept that I will be driving a car that sometimes will unpredictably just not start.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gareth Baus said:


> I have had the same problems, I have found that jump starting helps with the full shutdown, my battery alternator and starter motor were all checked and no issues were found, I have had a mechanic take a look at it and no obvious issues were found either I just have to accept that I will be driving a car that sometimes will unpredictably just not start.


Has the negative cable ever been replaced? Super common electrical issue with thesez and at $20 wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I just read here on the forum very recently that the air bag wiring under the drivers seat was causing these types of issues.


----------



## Jeffrey1989 (Jun 12, 2020)

Breezy1209 said:


> Hey everyone. I joined this site to find out if anyone was having any weird issues that I have been having with my 2012 LT Chevy Cruze. Let me tell you what happened.
> 
> Back when I got the car in August 2011, everything was fine. Brand new car(13 miles on it). about 3000 in, I started having glitches in my display where my stereo, XM and whatnot is at. it would just go black, all the lights down the middle wouldn't work. i would take it in to the dealership(never made appts, just walk-in) and nothing could be done because the problem could not be recreated. About 9000 miles in, I was getting annoyed so I took it in again, had the appt and it's in the record. I can't say for certain what they did(if anything at all) because again, the problem could not be recreated so they couldn't even know what was wrong, but the problem stopped for awhile. It started again at about 50,000 miles, which is past the bumper to bumper warranty. Now at this point, I just dealt with it. It didn't happen very often. I could fix it by just putting the car in park, turning it off, opening the door and then closing it and starting the car again.
> 
> ...


----------



## 🔥HotBox🔥 (Jul 4, 2021)

I’m pretty sure the common problem in all of these factors is the negative battery cable. Should be covered up to 120,000 miles for free special replacement.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

🔥HotBox🔥 said:


> I’m pretty sure the common problem in all of these factors is the negative battery cable. Should be covered up to 120,000 miles for free special replacement.


Welcome Aboard!

It is up to 10 years as well. There are at least three links posted above to the TSB.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

